# What would it take to get Pierce?



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Here's a hypothetical question for you Celtic fans- what would it take to get Paulie out of Boston? What players would you accept in a deal straight up for him?


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Paul is staying in Beantown*

The list of players that would get Paul out of Boston is very small.

I will not go into detail. Look at the All NBA team for the players. 

The Truth will not be traded quite simply because if it ain't broke you don't fix it. The list of players that may be of value to Boston are so valuable to their teams that they will not be dealt.

Paul is staying in Beantown.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Paul is staying in Beantown*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> The list of players that would get Paul out of Boston is very small.
> 
> I will not go into detail. Look at the All NBA team for the players.
> ...


i don necessarily agree with "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" part, but yeah, PP ain't goin anywhere for a while.
tank mcnamara did a strip similar to this a few years back, when that sheep first got cloned. the breaking news was, "THe Boston Celtics trade their next 23 first rounders for michael jordan's hair follicle"....

considering that PP is this decade's basketball hero in boston (and you know how much boston fans love heroes, just look at how many ppl were pissed off by the hillenbrand trade), he will not be traded at the "trade value"... 

a trade i would gladly consider, however, is the cavaliers' next 5 draft picks (including this one). next year's draft is shaping up to be a dec ent one, and i feel that they'll be in lottery contention for at least 5 more years, even with PP.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

He's not leaving Boston unless someone offers a top 5 NBA player for him.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

The only play I would trade Pierce for rhight now, is Tim Duncan.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Paul is staying in Beantown.


I agree that he's not going anywhere- this is just a hypothetical question. 

If you're the GM and you get an offer of Kobe, Shaq, KG, Dirk, Duncan etc. for Pierce, do you pull the trigger?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*well*

It would take alot of damn luck, money, and dam good player to move paul.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Specifically though, which players in this league would you move Paul for, straight up. KG? Kobe? LeBron?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KG, TD, TMac, and Kobe, the ONLY REALISTIC trades for Pierce.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> KG, TD, TMac, and Kobe, the ONLY REALISTIC trades for Pierce.


:yes: 

anyyyways..

back to..

:wlift: and then...:djparty:


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

Vin Baker, oh wait...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

NOT TMac. The others are Kobe, TD, KG. I'm not sure if I'd trade Pierce even up for Shaq or Kidd. Pierce is 5-6 years younger than either of them. Give KMart another year of improvement and I might add him to the list.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

THE


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

THE ONLY "truth" or equal trade for pierce is Dirk.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> THE ONLY "truth" or equal trade for pierce is Dirk.



I disagree


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The only players I would give up Paul for*

Shaq
TDuncan
KGarnett
JKidd


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Interesting- Once again, this is just a hypothetical thing, I don't really expect Boston to trade Pierce. If I'm the Celtics, the only guys I give up Pierce for are KG, Duncan, Kobe, or maybe LeBron. I wouldn't even trade Pierce for TMac (Paul is a better clutch player, IMO) or Shaq (only has got one or two more years left in him) at this point.
The main reason that I bring this up is because there are those on the Bulls forum that have suggested Curry and Rose for Pierce deals and such.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Interesting- Once again, this is just a hypothetical thing, I don't really expect Boston to trade Pierce. If I'm the Celtics, the only guys I give up Pierce for are KG, Duncan, Kobe, or maybe LeBron. I wouldn't even trade Pierce for TMac (Paul is a better clutch player, IMO) or Shaq (only has got one or two more years left in him) at this point.
> The main reason that I bring this up is because there are those on the Bulls forum that have suggested Curry and Rose for Pierce deals and such.


HA HA HA, im laughing at that, because i hope its a joke. If that happens i will retire myself as a celts fan, and hope ainge gets a lifetime ban from new england. maybe become a bulls fan too, because their front office can make one hell of a deal.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

KG, Duncan, Kobe are probably the only ones Boston would consider, and even then it's very iffy. If we put contract negotiations out the window and were talking purely on talent and age, then I think it's obvious they'd pull the trigger for Duncan, as for Kobe and KG, I don't know. I think they probably would for KG, but maybe not for Kobe. Tmac's a possibility as well. But with all three of those guys productivity so similar, and playing the same position, usually a team would just keep their own beloved player. 

I also disagree highly with whoever said Martin. Martin's a good player, but he's not Top 5-8 like Pierce, and never will be. On top of that, they're basically the same age aren't they? No way would Boston ever do that trade unless Martin develops in an incredible way within another year or two. As is, he's a very good player, but benefits from playing with a PG that compliments his game greatly. He wouldn't be putting up the same kind of numbers with Delk running the point, and his numbers aren't that great to begin with.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> KG, TD, TMac, and Kobe, the ONLY REALISTIC trades for Pierce.


Aqua is not on target!


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Aqua is RIGHT on target*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> Aqua is not on target!


I meant to write "Aqua is RIGHT ON TARGET!"


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> I also disagree highly with whoever said Martin. Martin's a good player, but he's not Top 5-8 like Pierce, and never will be. On top of that, they're basically the same age aren't they? No way would Boston ever do that trade unless Martin develops in an incredible way within another year or two. As is, he's a very good player, but benefits from playing with a PG that compliments his game greatly. He wouldn't be putting up the same kind of numbers with Delk running the point, and his numbers aren't that great to begin with.


Amen- nice post!:yes: 



> HA HA HA, im laughing at that, because i hope its a joke. If that happens i will retire myself as a celts fan, and hope ainge gets a lifetime ban from new england. maybe become a bulls fan too, because their front office can make one hell of a deal.


Geez, it's not that bad of a deal. I totally agree that Boston wouldn't do it (neither would Chicago for that matter- it makes no sense for either team, IMO), but you're getting a star-level wing player (albeit, one who is older and not on the same level as Pierce), and a 20-year old who is primed to be the best 5 in the East for the next decade. It'll never happen, but I don't think it's as bad as you're making it out to be.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Aqua is RIGHT on target*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> I meant to write "Aqua is RIGHT ON TARGET!"


LOL.

I was like "hmm, I am not on target, eh?" And thinking thanks for the reason why I am not on target.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Hypothetical Deal w/Chicago...*

I'd trade Pierce for Curry and Chandler, but no way for Curry and Rose.


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Hypothetical Deal w/Chicago...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I'd trade Pierce for Curry and Chandler, but no way for Curry and Rose.


YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING!!!

THAT DEAL WOULD SUCK!

I anm very glad that you are not in the celts front office.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Hypothetical Deal w/Chicago...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I'd trade Pierce for Curry and Chandler, but no way for Curry and Rose.


Why? And then what about Walker?

-Petey


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Chandler could play SF I'm assuming but I don't think Chicago is going trade away both their youngsters, especially since they are about to enter some good years, starting with next year, and will blossom big time in 2 years


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Why in Gods name would anyone trade Paul Pierce for Curry and Chandler?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Why in Gods name would anyone trade Paul Pierce for Curry and Chandler?



Ask the guy that posted it........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I'll tell you why....*

(Although I'm glad Paul will retire a Celtic)

All 29 GMs would do this in a heartbeat....To get two 7-footers who can play? You would have a big, physical post player/defender in Curry, who is about to blow up, and a 7-foot small forward in Chandler, who is also about to blow up? What is the least critical position in the NBA? The wingman. How could teams defend a frontcourt of 

C Curry
F Walker
F Chandler

Pierce is GREAT, but if Ainge was offered this deal, he'd think hard...And any unbiased basketball person would pull the trigger in a heartbeat. I only saw Chicago 4 times last year, but from what I saw, these two are about to EXPLODE.

Anyone else willing to swallow a little Celtic Pride and speak THE TRUTH?

Or are you the types of guys who were calling for Red's ouster when he traded superstar Ed McCauley for some kid named Russell?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Hypothetical Deal w/Chicago...*



> Originally posted by <b>Nomma</b>!
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING!!!
> ...



How do you know I am not? (Sinister Laugh)

Or I guess you would prefer Chris Wallace?


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: I'll tell you why....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> (Although I'm glad Paul will retire a Celtic)
> 
> All 29 GMs would do this in a heartbeat....To get two 7-footers who can play? You would have a big, physical post player/defender in Curry, who is about to blow up, and a 7-foot small forward in Chandler, who is also about to blow up? What is the least critical position in the NBA? The wingman. How could teams defend a frontcourt of
> ...


Pierce is a proven all star. I wouldn't trade him for one single player on the Bulls. (Salary cap involved would mean more then one player)
I can't believe anyone would.
Pierce is young enough were trading him away for potential would be a bad idea. IMO


----------

